# Sticky  Photo Gallery index



## Bob Engelhardt

Occasionally I'd like to search for a photo in the gallery, based upon the member "name". TinyPortal doesn't have a mechanism for that, so I've created an index. It's in HTML, so it can be searched with your browser. 

The format could be prettier, but it's useable.

http://home.comcast.net/~bobengelhardt/HVFgalleryIndex.html

Bob

BTW - if there's someway to store it on the HVF site, I'd be fine with that.


----------



## einspänner

Great idea, Bob! I'll sticky this thread, so it's more visible in the future.


----------



## petguides.co

amazing


----------

